# Can't format SD Card that has "Android Secure".



## diego237vz

I was given a 32GB SD card that was in a HTC running on Android. I went to format it and it says "SD CARD CANNOT BE FORMATTED". I opened up the SD files, and the very firt thing it has is something called ".android_secure". Is this what is preventig me from formatting the card? I know its not the "write protection switch, ive made sure thats not what it is  Please help, ive been stuck on this all week.


----------



## vatanak

Any problems with mounting or unmounting ? That sounds like a code or something if nothing to do with unmounting before formatting


----------



## diego237vz

I dont know. how do i mount or unmount? i've never done this before. I dont think it has anything to do with the "android secure". Everytime I delete the existing files, and take it out, put it back in, the files are there again! I cant format, cant delete, i cant do anything. ideas?


----------



## diego237vz

vatanak said:


> Any problems with mounting or unmounting ? That sounds like a code or something if nothing to do with unmounting before formatting


i looked up what mounting means. and when i insert sd card into a phone, it says there is errors on sd card and if i would like to scan and fix. i say yes but it doesnt do anything.


----------



## Junior777

The question remains, what device are you inputting the card into and can it handle a 32GB MicroSD Card. Not all phones can use that large of a microSD card. So that could be your problem right there. Older phones, of about a year, are only able to use 16GB microSD cards. They are not capable of using 32GB cards.


----------



## vatanak

Hey , does anybody know any software that I use back button on the screen right now . My back button is not working . 

Thanks


----------

